# huntin pup names?



## cupped and committed 07

well.....my lab jus had her some puppies the other day and we are keepin 3 of 'em i think and im gonna pick the best one to keep for a duckhuntin dog...so i was wonderin if any of yall had some cool or clever names that would fit for a duck huntin dog cause i really want this pup to have a cool name tied into duck huntin cause these lab pups have that waterfowl go get'em drive in them so if yal got any cool duck huntin dog names that would be awesome!


----------



## macmiller

Don't give a puppy a name that you don't want to be yelling at the top of your lungs in the middle of the street while dressed in your pjs at 4'oclock in the morning.


----------



## KEN W

Don't have his name end in O like Otto or Bo.

Sounds to much like NO.


----------



## Pitboss

Is the pup a male or female? might help in choosing a name. A couple that I have used have been- Hunter,Drake,Goose


----------



## marty264

I like Gunner.


----------



## Flick

How about Chaz


----------



## diver_sniper

Deeohjee


----------



## dkaufy

How about these ideas:

Buckshot
Deuces
Greanie
Scaup
Lesser
Woody

:withstupid:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Hunter, Gunnar, Axle, Fallon, Tallon, Zack, Max, Drake, Sprig, Zapp, King, Load, Buster, Sage, Mack, Trigger, Chopper, Bolt, Steele, Case, Chase,


----------



## Springer

macmiller said:


> Don't give a puppy a name that you don't want to be yelling at the top of your lungs in the middle of the street while dressed in your pjs at 4'oclock in the morning.


I've got a buddy who has a BLF who's name is Lady, but he calls her blackie sometimes. Well one day she ran down the street so he's yelling lady come here a couple of times and then he yells blackie come, then realizes that a lady across the street is looking over at him like he is smoking something, I just laughed at him.


----------



## Bandcollector02

How about Rover?????? :lol:


----------



## dfisher

Call him Clyde Crash Cup. :lol: 
Dan


----------



## scottjes000

my friend has an old lab named Chance he has been retreaving ducks for 14 years.

I always thought it was a cool name
:beer:


----------



## DUHunt

I will only put the name up once. It is one of the coolest names I have ever found and will be the name of my next dog. Bain or Bane. It means death in some language that I cann't remember right now.


----------



## jeepguy

BOB, short, simple, and easy to yell out.


----------



## Hardsell

My 3 labs were Gus, Bodacious, and Maddie. I don't think the name matters, as long as they're labs.


----------



## HuntingGeek

About the only cool name that I've heard recently and hasn't already been mentioned is: Guage


----------



## ff1101

Get creative. While alot of these are cool they are also common amongst waterfowlers. Think about the entire name on the registration.

Winchester's Thunder Storm
Winchester being my street Call the dog Thunder or Storm

Use a breeders name or Kennel name

Candelwoods Ramblin Man "Ram"
This is my dogs dad From Candlewoods kennel

Shoup's Super Storm "Storm"
Shoups is the breeder

and last but not least get a couple of the new Disney animated movies (the Lion King) They have some great names for their animated charicters

Good Luck 
Chip


----------



## muddy river

My dog's name on her pedigree is "Becky's Blue Heaven Beauty". We call her Maddie.  Her mom's name was Becky. :wink: I like Becky a lot because you could yell out "BECK" real loud and sharp. Good attention getter. That's the most important thing in my book. Something you can holler out that's loud and short that'll get their attention quick.


----------



## fowl_play

ff1101 said:


> Get creative. While alot of these are cool they are also common amongst waterfowlers. Think about the entire name on the registration.
> 
> Winchester's Thunder Storm
> Winchester being my street Call the dog Thunder or Storm
> 
> Use a breeders name or Kennel name
> 
> Candelwoods Ramblin Man "Ram"
> This is my dogs dad From Candlewoods kennel
> 
> Shoup's Super Storm "Storm"
> Shoups is the breeder
> 
> and last but not least get a couple of the new Disney animated movies (the Lion King) They have some great names for their animated charicters
> 
> Good Luck
> Chip


Candelwoods Ramblin Man "Ram"
This is my dogs dad From Candlewoods kennel

i got a black female from Candelwoods Ramblin Man and Maxx's Little Magnum SH

is that the same litter? 5/14/2004?


----------



## ff1101

No, my dogs mother is in ohio, GRHRCH Shoups home run casey.

But boy does ram produce good pups!!!!!!


----------



## dfisher

yea, make sure you use a one syllable name. You want to be able to bellow it when he's making a 1000 yard cast when he's suppose to be doing something else :lol:

Hence my dog's name, Bill! It really saves my voice 

Good luck with him/her,
Dan


----------



## Sean Ehmke

My female black lab is Brandy and the male is Gunner. You could use Buster (Goose Buster) or if your mad alot my friend named his Tucker.

just my :2cents:

Sean


----------



## ruger1

I always liked Tucker. If he's not doing well or not listening, you can exchange the "T" for an "F". He won't know the difference and you feel better.


----------



## diver_sniper

I always thought you were supposed to go with a 2 syllable name. Because most of the commands you'll be giving it will be one syllable. Example; sit, stay, heal, come, fetch, back. I figure you should figure out what commands you plan to use, then pick a name that doesn't sound anything like any of them.


----------



## mnhunt1989

Trigger!


----------



## bowhunter04

Diver, maybe it's just a lakes area Minnesota thing but I heard the same thing you did. I was always told that dogs should have a 2 syllable name for the reason Diver listed. I don't know if there is any truth to it because I've hunted with a lot of good dogs that had 2 syllable names and a lot that had 1 syllable names. I don't know.


----------



## USAlx50

HuntingGeek said:


> About the only cool name that I've heard recently and hasn't already been mentioned is: Guage


Is what my next lab will be named... Ive known that for a while, now when will I buy another lab is the question.


----------



## jerad

<this is my pup
since I also fish alot I thought Lindy was a good name for my BLF, some of my buddies thought ****** would have fit well but I have no idea why?


----------



## Loos802

Tazer with a z its cooler, also lazer with a z, titan, zues, tracer, hooter, cooter, remmie, bullet, hunter, gunner, snapper, bear, ed, kota, jake,
these are some of my buddies dogs names Tazer is mine.


----------



## patrick morsching

you should name a dog with two sylables like mallory or canvas


----------



## H2OFOWLN

I have a BLF named Timber and CLF named Bailey. Two of my buddies have YLF's named Autumn and Sanoma. Any name you choose make it easy to say (two syllables)


----------



## swampbuck

NED enough said 8)


----------



## coltin01

ruger or camo


----------



## TANATA

Mine got "Dakota"


----------



## Tracker21

A trainer once told me you should only be one sylable.

our dogs names are
Hershey (before we talked to the trainer)
Boof
teal

Gauge is a cool name its also the name of the stud at ambush kennels up by minot.


----------

